# Severum cichlid vs chocolate cichlid



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Which is the best? Either chocolate or severum. I'm going with severum for personality


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

It's a tie, in my opinion.... both incredible fish. Hard to compare too since there are 5 Heros (appendiculatus, efasciatus, notatus, severus, and spurius, not to mention 'Rotkeil') species, and only two Chocolates (temporalis, coryphaenoides) and they do vary in temperament and 'looks'.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I voted chocolate, as I think they're under appreciated.

I have three, and they're sooooooo mellow. Mellow, but not impersonal. My big one always comes over for a visit!










-Ryan


----------



## sajika (Aug 24, 2014)

You feed the both. I saw that fed together. They were great...


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Beautiful specimens notho2000


----------

